# phpBB per PHP include einbetten



## Tucker (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,

an meiner Seite stört es mich ziemlich, dass ich mein Forum entweder in einem neuen Fenster laden muss, oder in einem IFrame. Das zerstört irgendwie die PHP- Optik der Seite. 

Deshalb meine Frage: Ist es möglich, dass Board per PHP include ein zu betten?

Verweißt mich jetzt bitte nicht auf phpBB.de . Die meinten, es wäre unmöglich. Aber das kann doch nicht sein. PHP ist PHP und da muss es doch möglich sein. Vielleich weiß ja von euch einer einen Rat.


----------



## ronin (1. Juni 2004)

Du müßtest das Board umschreiben ... oder es mit der RewriteEngine und .htaccess versuchen.
Ich mach das jetzt net ... weil es is nen Popo voll Arbeit is. ^^


Umschreiben:
Du includest du beginn das board. du weißt also welche Datei das is. Wenns dann weiter geht, z.B. in einen Thread linkt der automatisch auf thread.php ... und schon bist du aus deiner Startseite mit dem include raus. Also mußt du den thread umleiten nach index.php?page=thread&id=xxx&weitere_daten=xyz


viel Spaß


----------



## Tucker (2. Juni 2004)

Gibts ni irgendwie auch ein CMS Programm, mit dem ich das einbetten kann? Bei php- nuke ist es ja auch möglich.


----------



## Sven Petruschke (2. Juni 2004)

Wie ronin bereits sagte: Wenn das Board bestimmte Dinge machen soll, dann werden an verschiedene PHP-Dateien Daten übergeben. Wenn Du nun das Board in eine Datei einbetten willst, dann versucht das Board auch weiterhin die anderen Dateien anzusprechen. Und der Aufwand dies umzuschreiben ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

snuu


----------



## Krypthonas (2. Juni 2004)

Da Lach ich doch. Warum sollte ein CMS Programm so etwas können und bezeichne Nuke nicht als CMS. Es ist maximal ein Redaktionssystem oder beherscht es statische Workflows? 
*Ich denke nicht!*

Der Weg ums umschreiben oder IFrame führt nicht drum herum!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Tucker (2. Juni 2004)

Na wenn php nuke nichts mit CMS zu tun hat, was kann ich mir sonst unter cms vorstellen?


----------



## aquasonic (2. Juni 2004)

Unter CMS kannst du z.B. so etwas wie Typo3 vorstellen, aber wirklich nicht PHP-Nuke! 

Und mach doch für das Forum einfach ein iFrame, also auf so Kleinigkeiten kommt es nun wirklich nicht an, es gibt äusserlich genau keinen Unterschied. Mache lieber ein neues Modul für phpBB ist viel schlauer...


----------



## Tucker (2. Juni 2004)

was für ein module?


----------

